# Gonna be a hot day



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like fine weather for the day
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2640354

Is the hall air conditioned? :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, and it'll be nice and cool inside.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

27c, the perfect day


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Great weather forecast cannot wait for this now  :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

The whole day will be perfect,

Weather/Event/Car chat

:thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

It's going to be a beautiful!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Plus a car park full of clean and shiny cars...bring it on. Spending tomorrow detailing my mates A5 coupe ready for Sunday ...happy days :driver:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Buckweed said:


> Plus a car park full of clean and shiny cars...bring it on. Spending tomorrow detailing my mates A5 coupe ready for Sunday ...happy days :driver:


Yes will be working on mine today to make it look somewhat presentable in the car park tomorrow


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Im setting off soon, nice drive in the sun down to the hotel


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Buckweed said:


> Plus a car park full of clean and shiny cars...bring it on. Spending tomorrow detailing my mates A5 coupe ready for Sunday ...happy days :driver:


Mine won't be. Between now and tomorrow, it'll covered over 300+ miles.

Might have to bring the bossess AMG...


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Yup 25 degrees over here in the 'borough' today and the same again tomorrow.............hats and suntan cream folks


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, it's warm in Peterborough now! :wave:


----------

